# Bus graveyard (pic heavy)



## lurch (Nov 1, 2008)

For those of you who enjoy dereliction in all its various forms, there seemed quite a lot of interest in vehicles so I couldn’t resist revisiting an old haunt

These are all at the rear of a busy local coach garage which ferries most of the local schoolkids to their destination, including myself at some point in the very distant past (on one of the buses at the back!!) 

There used to be a lot more vehicles parked here including some real classics (Bedford OB’s etc) but these have all gone, perhaps into some of the piles of twisted metal left around the place.


----------



## TK421 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello mate, thats a really interesting find, I love old cars/lorries/buses/owt really that is being claimed back from nature, even better if you remember travelling in one of them! Great report, thanks for posting


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 1, 2008)

Interesting stuff! Makes me wonder why they didn't just scrap these instead of using them as skips. Love the simplicity of the switchgear and lack of comfort for the driver. Ah the memories of " stubbers" on the backs of seats and ashtrays for all. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MD (Nov 1, 2008)

nice one
like seeing stuff like this 
cheers


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2008)

criminal  specially that real old one would make a lovely second home


----------



## Virusman26 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great site! I love anything like this. Similar to the old rolling stock graveyard I did earlier this year. Very cool shots, nice one!


----------



## Neosea (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool, best place for those dirty things lol. Cool photos thanx


----------



## skittles (Nov 2, 2008)

Love graveyards thanks


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 2, 2008)

That poor Fordson E27N tractor


----------



## sqwasher (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice find, great pics & thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiffy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Interesting stuff! Makes me wonder why they didn't just scrap these instead of using them as skips. .



Probably cos bus's and coaches don't make that good scrap....I've cut up most things in my time ...lorries , tractors , excavators you name it and I've lamped it but there's an incredible amount of 'rubbish' that comes out of an old coach or bus when you cut one up and not all that very much , 'good scrap' , to be weighed in.........
Sure...there's the engine and gearbox and then there's a pretty hefty chassis and some axles too but............there's also........
........A whole load of glass to be got rid of (best part of a half a tonne of it in a big coach)...then a whole load of seats....then loads of thin laminated sort of plywood with a plastic veneer finish on it..... and also loads of insulation and plastic trim and rubber seals from around the windows and other general crap like fibreglass doors off the baggage holds and not forgettin of course at least 6 great big tyres....... all of which has to be properly disposed of nowadays and that costs a hell of a lot to do.......
Maybe back in the days when you could have a good bonfire burning as you lamped one up they were worth doing but I guess they probably layed these up thinking they may use a few bits and spares etc off them and they've just ended up being sat there all these many years later..
Lovely old tractor though...still worth saving ....or lamping..... heh heh ! 
(Once a scrapman always a scrapman ......)


----------

